# I'm glad Argentina got in trouble



## Ice29 (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm glad that Argentina got in trouble for waving a racist sign.

Los Malvinas Son Argentinas is a Racist sign..
It suggests that Hispanics and other Latinos should be the only people with a country in South America.. or that part of the South Atlantic.

It also suggests that a democratic vote in somebody elses country about how they should be governed and who their alliances should be with, somehow or other shouldn't count, because they're not Hispanics.

Get the fuck out of here...

They should have not only been Disciplined by FIFA, but every country in South America that supports argentina's claims should be indefinitely suspended from FIFA's games AND the Olympics, and whatever international catholic organizations that have a presence in their country.


----------



## The Great Goose (Mar 11, 2016)

They are actually very white. If you count Mediterraneans as white.


----------



## Ice29 (Mar 11, 2016)

don't give a fuck a fuck what they are.
They don't own the falklands the British people on the islands do.


----------



## Ice29 (Mar 11, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> They are actually very white. If you count Mediterraneans as white.


don't give a fuck a fuck what they are.
They don't own the falklands the British people on the islands do.


----------



## Ice29 (Mar 11, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> They are actually very white. If you count Mediterraneans as white.



And I would tell their Argentinian Mediterranean asses to go the fuck back to the Mediterranean because the British are going nowhere.


----------



## Ice29 (Mar 11, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> They are actually very white. If you count Mediterraneans as white.



And here's something else I would tell the Argentines...

Yeah our Challenger 2 is no spring chicken on the battlefield...  but it doesn't have to be.
It has to be good..

And here's the facts about it.
It is the tank that gave the Abrams both its Armor and Design, and the Challenger 2 is more Durable and its got a better gun... a Rifled, more accurate one.
The electronics and internal workings of it are the exact same as those inside the Abrams and Leopard 2 tanks...

But unlike the Leopard 2, we're using Depleted Uranium.
Yep... we have it.

Our Aircraft carrier is the 2nd largest in the world, and the largest in Europe... closer to an American carrier than to anything else in the world.
Our Nuclear submarine has more technology in it, than the American Space Shuttle Discovery.

Our Destroyer has a 360 degree radar, and fires the Tomahawk and Harpoon Missiles, and several European missiles of the highest quality in Europe.

The M777 Towed Howitzer...   We made it here in Britain... it became the standard towed howitzer for both the American and Indian Armies..

And we're also a nuclear power, and permanent member of the UN's security council.


----------



## elektra (May 17, 2016)

Argentinian people are great people, I love them. I traveled across the country for work, lots of 1950 Chevy trucks still being used for farming and stuff.

Like here in the USA, the politicians and what they do, is not representative of the people.


----------



## Toro (May 17, 2016)

We made money holding out on their debt.


----------

